# Lamb Loin Chops...



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 9, 2022)

...were on sale so they were on the menu for last night...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Rubbed with EVOO and seasoned with thyme, rosemary, basil, salt & pepper. Resting for a few until their date with the grill...






Meanwhile I've got a pot of water boiling with some chunked up smoked ham for seasoning along with some salt...






These have a date with that hot water bath...






Also, I browned some Jimmy Dean hot sausage and combined it with some grated extra sharp cheddar. This mixture was spooned onto the jalapeno tops that I removed for my boats that I made last weekend. These were baked in a 375℉ oven (yeah, I cheated) for about 30 minutes or so until they were browned on top. No pictures, it was just basic stuff.

Now time to grill the chops. Got a kettle smoking hot with some lump and on they went...






Good sear on both sides and rare in the middle. Time to eat...


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 9, 2022)

Hell yeah Charles. Those look delicious. Perfect cook! I did some on my Santa Maria a few weeks back that didn't turn out near as good looking as yours. Let my fire burn down to much and couldn't get a good sear. Nice work bud


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 9, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah Charles. Those look delicious. Perfect cook! I did some on my Santa Maria a few weeks back that didn't turn out near as good looking as yours. Let my fire burn down to much and couldn't get a good sear. Nice work bud


Thank you, Jake!! As you well know, a hot fire is a must...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 9, 2022)

Oh hell yeah! Those look fantastic. I’m doing a leg O Lamb on Sunday. Love it.


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 9, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> ...were on sale so they were on the menu for last night...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love those lamb loin chops.  Looks perfect from my viewpoint.  Will have to make some soon.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 9, 2022)

Beautifull cook Charles, I love chops whether they come from the case or if I have to cut them from a crown roast, you nailed that cook! The beans and taters push it way over the top, nice piece of work. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 9, 2022)

Those are beautiful! I really love good lamb chops. Beautiful meal.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 9, 2022)

Those are cooked perfectly! I’m just getting back to enjoying lamb, but my wife has never liked it I’ll have to give this a go on a bachelor night! Great job!


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 10, 2022)

WOW!! Absolute perfection on that lamb. Add to that a perfect spice combination and those must have been off the charts. Very well done!!

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 10, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Oh hell yeah! Those look fantastic. I’m doing a leg O Lamb on Sunday. Love it.


We need pics or it didn't happen... Can't wait to see what you do...


Nefarious said:


> I love those lamb loin chops.  Looks perfect from my viewpoint.  Will have to make some soon.


Thank you!!


sawhorseray said:


> Beautifull cook Charles, I love chops whether they come from the case or if I have to cut them from a crown roast, you nailed that cook! The beans and taters push it way over the top, nice piece of work. RAY


Ray, we really love lamb and I appreciate your comments...


jcam222 said:


> Those are beautiful! I really love good lamb chops. Beautiful meal.


Thank you, Jeff!!


bauchjw said:


> Those are cooked perfectly! I’m just getting back to enjoying lamb, but my wife has never liked it I’ll have to give this a go on a bachelor night! Great job!


Jed, lamb is the OTHER red meat. Thank you!!


tx smoker said:


> WOW!! Absolute perfection on that lamb. Add to that a perfect spice combination and those must have been off the charts. Very well done!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert so much for the compliments!! We absolutely love lamb...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 10, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> We need pics or it didn't happen... Can't wait to see what you do...


Going in sous vide style. With a kettle sear.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 10, 2022)

I love lamb, and those got my mouth watering.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 10, 2022)

Very tasty!  I'm actually been craving these for a while, however, just non to buy.....Just waiting till they show up again.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 10, 2022)

Those look amazing. You’ve done this before.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 11, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> I love lamb, and those got my mouth watering.


John, it's the other red meat and we love it, too. Thanks!!


civilsmoker said:


> Very tasty!  I'm actually been craving these for a while, however, just non to buy.....Just waiting till they show up again.


They can be hard to find around me sometimes, too. Leg-of-lamb is easy, but the chops or racks can be difficult so I grab them when I can...


Sven Svensson said:


> Those look amazing. You’ve done this before.


Thanks, Sven!! Second time I've ever done them...


----------

